# Passenger Seat Belt Indicator.



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

For the application described, a simple solution is to wrap the seat belt *behind* the seat back and click it in. The belt will be out of the way and the BCM will be happy (no seat belt warning). 

Additional benefit, easy to restore normal functionality when a passenger seat is required. 

Disclaimer: Procedure NOT recommended for passengers.


----------

